# Chinese Tires



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm peeved. With as much manufacturing jobs going over to China, I find out my 25 RS-S has tires made in CHINA. As the grandson of a 40 year Uniroyal Tire skilled tradesman, my Grandpa would roll over in his grave.

I work in the Automotive Industry and personally have witnessed many guys lose their jobs to "offshoring"







....OK , that's enough of my soapbox..

Should I worry about these Chinese tires? I feel like calling Keystone and having them replaced under warranty. I don't even know if they are radials or not.... very ambiguous lettering on sidewalls.

The build on my 25RS-S was November 2004.

Check your tires!!

Mike


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Believe mine are US, but not absolutely positive. I do agree that too much is going to China. When I make purchases I look for where it was made and will take US stuff over anything else. BUT, it is getting increasing difficult to find US products.


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

vdub said:


> Believe mine are US, but not absolutely positive. I do agree that too much is going to China. When I make purchases I look for where it was made and will take US stuff over anything else. BUT, it is getting increasing difficult to find US products.
> [snapback]29919[/snapback]​


My Dad is a Chrysler (DCX) pensioner...... I'm sure he appreciates your new Cummins Ram.

So do I









Mike


----------



## Bubba-j (Feb 19, 2005)

Mike.
It's a feeling of sorrow to know our very own products are virtually NOT our very own products. Likewise, I don't wish to support the economy of any other country let alone a communist one, but it's becoming a fact of life. I bought a toy the other day for my son (at a USAF base here in Korea), and it was made in China. Even textiles are made in China, and other countries not our own. Underwear, and the like...

You make a great point about buying American. I wish our economy allowed it and businesses didn't outsource to make a buck--but they do. Ug, what are we to do? I was replacing some parts on my Harley the other day and I had to use a metric wrench because the nut obviously wasn't SAE. I'm not getting rid of the Hog though. I have three Goodyear tires on our car here in Korea, because last year my wife ran over a piece of metal that fell off a truck and blew the sidewall of the fourth. That tire is now Korean. Bad comparison I'm sure because the car is a Toyota (something about Japanese occupation), and the Korean tire is doing just fine. And I paid half as much! The quality seems the same, but the name is Hankook (blackwall).

I understand why there are tires made in China on your trailer, because I have a Korean tire on my car, and only the good Lord knows where the metric nut on my bike was made; it's capitalism. Our business are making money. I know I'm disregarding the tax bene's the companies get by going overseas, and I realize it's not supporting our workforce... Maybe look at it this way: we're supporting the global economy and somewhere over here, a Chinese dude knows his tire is in America (possibly nothing he'll see himself--but at least something he made is free). And it's good to be free! And American! And able to voice this concern without fear of government retribution.

Wow! Run-on sentences and all! Watch the tires for dry rot.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

What brand of tire are they? I'll say most anything is better than Carlisle Tires you find on some. This is something I do care about. The poor kid at Lowe's when I bought my weed eater didn't seem to understand why I was willing to pay a bit more for a product made in the USA, he'll figure it out one day.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm not really setting out to stir up trouble here. And I'm certainly not out to defend the Chinese. But don't be so quick to blame them.

The simple fact of the matter is, the outsourcing of American jobs is being done by American industry and American investors.

Why? Because we American citizens are - by and large - unwilling to pay the price that the same goods manufactured in the U.S. would require.

The Chinese (and Koreans, and Indians, and ...) are simply taking advantage of a market presented them.

The same thing we would do.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

our2girls said:


> My Dad is a Chrysler (DCX) pensioner...... I'm sure he appreciates your new Cummins Ram.
> 
> So do I
> 
> ...


No sweat!







So far, I really like the Ram! Let your Dad know that I enjoyed providing for his next couple pension checks.







And now if he can just keep paying his taxes to help out my pension check.....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Oh-oh! Here we go again!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Oh-oh! Here we go again!
> [snapback]29942[/snapback]​


Heh, heh, heh. Round and round and round we go!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Offshoring?????









I thought that the "needle trades" were still a vibrant industry in the US?









Try finding a textile mill along the east coast, everything is now "Contract Manufacturing". The fabric is owned by a company in the US, but shipped offshore for assembly and then back to the US for "Shipping".

My daily work is on the Producer Price Index (PPI) as a Field Economist. I am the person who is hunting down the manufacturing industries day in and day out. Domestic manufacturing is disappearing rapidly!

I work on a secondary index known as the IPP (International Price Program). Seems as if business is picking up on that side> Go figure!!!!

This morning I was in Reading, PA looking at a lot of empty buildings that used to be factories. Many people have been displaced. We are now loosing the Baltimore GM plant in June or July.

My father gave 43 years to Bethlehem Steel. He has lost 1/3 of his pension when the PBGC took over and had to pay $1300.00 per month for health insurance. He also has Asbestosis and lost a limb in October. He has been trying to get a new prescription authorized for four weeks and it is still not been filled.

Sorry for my soapbox......I have lived through several layoffs at Sparrows Point as a kid and I hate to see anyone loose jobs. It was no fun standing in "cheese lines" as a kid.

I made a decision early on to go to college so I did not end up at "The Point" when I left High School.

Have a good evening!

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy

Hey. I just bought a John Deere weed wacker







. Now I am talking about power







. This thing has to have a small block on the end of it







The extra $ was well worth it.

Mike

What lettering was on the side of your tires? I will be checking mine before I go to work tomorrow.

Thor


----------



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

DON'T get me started again.

Other countries REQUIRE that you buy the goods made in their country first or they tax goods being brought into their country so HIGH that it would only make sense to buy the things made in their country. Why no one can undestand this I don't know. I say from now on anything shipped into the USA has to be taxed 4,000 percent. Now lets see how many of our US based companies go else where to produce their goods.

How many F-250's would you buy for say $130,000 when you can buy an american built F-250 for $40,000. Where do you think FORD will build that truck now.

Supply and demand determines price. Labor determines profit to the company.

If you owned your own company and had to buy a part from americans that cost $1.00 or could have it shipped in for .25 would you give all your employees a raise? If so you would be the first. Would you lower your price? Not when your selling all you can make at the price you already have. Your going to take that money and stick it in your pocket. Mean while since your shipping in your part the Americans used to build your part for a dollar just lost all their jobs and their factory closed. Oh and by the way they won't being buying any of your products either because their laid off.

Its a mean circle and it just shows that rich get richer and the poorer get poorer. Oh and if you think that YOUR one of the rich, 20 years ago it was known to be huge to have a million dollars. Not so any more. The middle class is very important to any society.

Sorry for the ramblings. I should shut up now.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I'll through my .02 cents in on this (but you may want to apply a import tax on it) .

Tariffs don't just force imports to raise costs it allows US made producers to be sloppy and raise their prices because they know they can not be undersold by imports. The only one that makes money on this set up is the government who then spends it on welfare on all the people that lose their jobs because there is no more demand for the widget no matter who makes it.

Now lets look really close at import tariffs. The US is a great big place and if you travel around you can find the same products that sell for 20-30% more in one part of the country then the other. It sells for more due to local labor costs or maybe shipping costs. Do you then penalize those that can get it cheaper since they live closer to the source or their local labor is cheaper. If you want everyone on an equal footing why not put a local tariff on it so that the guy that buys it local pays the same cost as the guy that has to have it shipped, seems only fair. No more shopping on the inter-net and getting the Lakeshore price to use to haggle with your local dealer that would not be allowed or worth your effort since everyone else has the same price.

If everyone is the same and everyone pays the same and everyone gets the same pay then you have a Socialist system and all the joys of standing in line like they use to have in the USSR until their entire economy collapsed. Long live free enterprise, open supply and demand and minimal interference by government.


----------



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

Foreign tariffs have caused Japanese to be sloppy and raise their prices. Yeah right, their laughing all the way to our banks. Consumers allow anyone to be sloppy and have poor craftsmanship. Take the classic camper. If the Outback was terrible quality then they would only sell so many.

I agree with you about the free system as long as its WORLD wide but thats the furthest from the truth. You develope something, you build it, do all the engineering, then sell it successfully here in the US. Just try and take it to Japan, China or even Taiwan (amoung just a few) and try and sell the same thing. NO CHANCE. They will take your engineering, your work, copy it, build it for a tenth of the price that you pay, because their allowed to grossly underpay their people (no minimum wage) and bring it to the US for FREE and put you on the unemployment line then we'll see if you think all is fair. By the way have you tried to feed your family on the unemployment line......yes I have.....and it sucked.

After reading this it looks like I am directing this directly at you and I don't mean to do that. This is just in general how I feel.

http://www.tradealert.us/

I will do my best to avoid the politics from now on. This doesn't hit close to my home it HIT my home. I guess thats why I feel so strong about it. I don't mean to offend anyone I just think there are things that can be done and their not. Hey I don't have much time for this anyway. Camping is right around the corner and I'm deep in the mods right now.

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/busi...3651932,00.html


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Just a little history lesson........

The US provided the Japanese Empire with hundreds of millions of tons of "pig iron" during the 1930's. This raw material was then refined and used in the attacks on Pearl Harbor on December 7, 1941. It took an act of war for the US manufacturing industry to stop exporting. Now, I would call that greedy!!!!









action My point here is that we have been dealing with this problem for 100 years.








It is my opinion that what we are experiencing in the 21st. Century is nothing new. The "Robber Barons''" trade practices dictated this in the early part of the 20th Century. Charles Schwab paid himself a "healthy" $1.7 million bonus in 1930. The average "skilled" steelworker made roughly $5.00 per week in the same year. That that is 6,538 times the annual salary of the factory worker during that period. :yuk

I can not say who is right or wrong. We have our own conscience and have to make decisions accordingly.

Remember, we live in a free society and many people have given their lives to protect our freedoms. Thank a vet!

Have a great afternoon!

Tim


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow!

All I wanted to know if I should trust my family's safety towing on Chinese rubber.
The brand name is "NANCO"

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great new picture Andy!
Very cool!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Uh, yeah, I guess that was the original question wasn't it?









Short answer -- hard to say. I have tried to research the nanco brand and can't find anything on them. No reviews or anything. I can't even find where you might be able to buy some even if you wanted them. I would guess that they are ok, but would watch this forum as well as other forums to see if anyone reports problems or if there are any recalls.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry Folks!









I drove past Sparrows Point twice in the last two day's and the old Lukens Facility in Reading, PA yesterday morning. Sometimes, I get a little fired up! Sorry!









As for the tires, we pick up our new 21RS next week. So, I'll give you an update.

Have a great evening!

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not that it mattered to me too much where the tires were made I was not happy with the load rating of the tires on my 28rss. They were only 14" 1825 pound C rated tires and I did not feel safe (and still would not have felt better if they were made in the US), especially after having a blow out with less then 300 miles on the trailer. I replaced them with 15" 225R75 D rated tires with a 2540 pound rating per tire. Now if I lose a tire I still have enough carrying capacity to carry a fully loaded trailer with only 3 tires.

I just completed a 1200 mile loop of Idaho without incident.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Nanking/nanco have been around a long time. How long I don't know. But a long time. Up until the last 4 or 5 years that I know They have made predominately small tires. Tires for lawn mowers, wheel barrows, small tractors things like that. Now they have branched out and make both tires and wheels for Golfcarts, Constructions Equipment (Bobcats, Trenchers, Backhoes etc), Passenger Cars, Light, Med, and Heavy Trucks, Mobile Homes, All kinds of tractors, Lawnmowers Utility vehicles or ATVs. You name they probably have a tire for it.

They tend to be a medium quality, inexpensive tire. I have heard of any complaint trend. People generally seem happy with them. Keystone is only one of several camper mfgrs that use NANCO.


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

our2girls said:


> I'm peeved. With as much manufacturing jobs going over to China, I find out my 25 RS-S has tires made in CHINA. As the grandson of a 40 year Uniroyal Tire skilled tradesman, my Grandpa would roll over in his grave.
> 
> I work in the Automotive Industry and personally have witnessed many guys lose their jobs to "offshoring"
> 
> ...


Ours is about the same vintage.....check the leaf spring assembly out ......it's all Chinese!!! It does make you wonder about blowout and metal failure when you are running the highway at 60+...Hopefully the manufacturing standards are up to the ones held in the US of A!!!


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> I made a decision early on to go to college so I did not end up at "The Point" when I left High School.
> 
> Have a good evening!
> 
> ...


After working in the same factory as my dad for a few years I made the "wise" college decision too. I became a software engineer and things were better for awhile. I now hold a severance letter and will be let go at the end of this year. Our jobs are moving to the Phillippines and India. Ironically some of my "H1-visa" Indian co-workers are crying foul. Good Grief!!!


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

I was wondering about Nanco tires too. We just took delivery of our new 27RSDS and on the first trip out we had a blowout on the return leg. (Un)fortunately the trailer rode so well I couldn't tell untill someone pointed it out to me. By then the tire was so damaged that the cause will never be known. Then while we were taking it in for some minor warranty work I found a large bubble on one of the other tires. Is my expierience unique or do these tires have a quality problem? Also does anyone know of an inexpensive pressure monitoring system? I'm just looking for flat tire indication as I always check pressures before evey trip.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

2500+ miles on original Nancos - no problems (yet). Only added about 5 psi to two tires once shortly after I brought her home.

As for the monitors you might want to check:

Link to Tire Monitors

drifter


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This is what one of mine looked like in less then 300 miles and I also had to be told I had a flat as the trailer still towed straight and true.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Wow, Talk about what could have been worst case scenario.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Ouch!! that looks bad. I'm surprised (pleasantly) that the wheel well and skirting looks like it held up pretty well. Especially for light weight aluminum.

drifter


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

And to the old subject. I woke up this morning and had a flat on trailer. I had it at dealer yesterday and I do not recall hitting any pot holes with it, but in NJ there are plenty right now. I have a bulge in right rear tire on the outside, even enuf to upset the bead.

On the bright side , It is in the driveway not on the road. Called dealer, he is getting me a tire.

John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Mike,

Isn't everybody from Sterling Heights either working for Chrysler or retired from there? Ooops. I meant Daimler-Benz. Another foreign company.

Bill


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey CamperAndy,

Obviously, the tire failure at 300 miles shouldn't have happened. Glad it wasn't worse. As another person with a 27RSDS on Nanco tires, I am a little concerned.

What brand of tires did you switch to, and if you don't mind me asking, what did five new tires and wheels set you back? I assume you replaced the spare too.

Also. someone else didn't think much of Carlisle tires. Care to elaborate? I always thought that Carlisle makes a good trailer tire. They are certainly known for trailer tires, if anything.

Bill


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I replaced the tires with more Chinese tires (it was what Les Schwab had on sale) but as they are rated higher I feel a lot better about the safety margin I now have. Going from class C to D tires and up in size I went from 1825 per tire to 2540 per tire. Now if I loose a tire the 3 remaining one can support the full load of the trailer. So far I have gone 1600 miles on the new tires and no problems.

The new tires and rims (5 of them) cost $440 with trade in of the old 14" tires.


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Isn't everybody from Sterling Heights either working for Chrysler or retired from there? Ooops. I meant Daimler-Benz. Another foreign company.
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

our2girls said:


> cookie9933 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike,
> ...


Mike,

I hope you took no offense in my remarks. As someone who has worked for GM, Ford and Chrysler at one time or another (true), I know the importance of the auto industry in this part of the world. I also believe in the value, reliability and quality of the domestic product. I just never understood why Chrysler did the merger with Daimler.

Bill


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Bill,

No offense taken...... I didn't understand the merger either, but it does seem to be working (now)...

Who would of thought back in 98 that the Chrysler Group would be carrying the Germans!

But the new Charger, well......that's a story for a few beers! The word FUGLY often comes to mind!!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Update on tire replacement. You will love this. I recieved the tire to replace the on I posted pics of. Nanco sent it to me at my request. The outside looks identical. The inside has a different look to it, meaning I have no idea. The new tire felt heavier so I weighed it 2 different ways.

The old tire weighed 18 lbs. The new one weighed 22 1/2 lbs. I will be calling Nanco on monday for a explanation. Side by side they are identical. I will also be telling them of other peoples problems including Not Yet who has my identical trailer and had 2 blowouts on his trip.

On a side note, before I mounted and balanced my aluminum wheels, we put one of the old ones on the balancing machine. It needed 3 1/2 onces. All of my new rims needed to be balanced. No one balances trailer tires, neither of my car trailers are done either.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW! What an eye opener!









While camping this past week at Wallowa Lake State Park (highly recommended!) in N.E. Oregon, I came across a fellow Outback owner from the Portland area. He has a new 28RS-DS and was on his second trip.

I could not help but notice the absolutely destroyed Nanco tire on his spare tire rack. While coming up The Gorge (I-84), one of his tires blew out. To the Outbacks credit, he was not even aware of it, as the trailer continued to pull staright and true.

Luckily, his Father was following behind him, and saw the smoke pouring from the wheel well. He managed to flag the son down, and they got the TT off the road before the other - now way overloaded tire - on that side blew.

I can't tell you how absolutely destroyed this tire was. No more than 2 inches of sidewall on either side of the rim. And that was the good parts!. Obviously the tread was completely absent.

It sent chills up my spine!

This was the trip I was going to 'encourage' PDX_Shannon to take the wheel, but after seeing that tire, there was no way.

My next mod... BEFORE THE NEXT TRIP!... will be to switch to 15" 'D' rated rubber.

WOW!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Doug,

Well, here is another Outback with a tire failure. It won't be the last either, from what we've seen here. But based on my tally, all these have been on the bigger Outbacks...the 27's and 28's mainly. And my explanation is that the stock 205-14, Load Range C tires are not up to the task. My memory tells me that these tires are rated to carry 1760 lbs each. Is that right? Realize that all Outbacks, except Sidney models and 5'ers, use these same tires/wheels. (Maybe things are different for the 2006 models, but so far I'm unaware of any changes.)

Anyway, these 205-14 tires seem to have enough extra capacity to carry the 5,500 lb to 6,000 lb GVW trailers, but when the trailers get up past 7,000 lbs GVW, the tires are right at their limit with nothing to spare. That's why all the blowouts seem to be on the bigger Outbacks. My solution? Five new Goodyear Marathon radials, size 225-15 Load Range D. Load rated at 2,540 lbs each, I believe. Also five new 15-inch wheels. Got polished aluminum ones, why not as long as we were upgrading? After the stories here, I didn't want to take the chance with tires that can only just carry our loaded trailer.

Also, everyone should understand that the weight carried by your tires is the fully loaded trailer (GVW) less the tongue weight carried by your hitch. Know your own numbers and do the math. But, if your TT tires are carrying 6,000 lbs for example, it is very unlikely that all tires are equally loaded. That's why there are blowouts. One or more tire(s) does more than its share.

Since there is a rule of thumb to not exceed 80% of a TV's towing capacity, I figure why take trailer tires to 95-100% of their capacity?? And with the recent adventure of Black Cloud, aka Jason, with leaf springs, should we worry that there is enough extra margin in the spring department too? Recall that his TT is a 28 footer. Keep in mind that this may be a concern mainly on the bigger Outback models, more than on the smaller models.

Oh well.

Bill


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I was talking to a friend the yesterday and his new boat trailer has ST215R14 tires in load range D. I don't know what brand they are but when I can take a look I will. Would the radials affect the towing of the trailer?

Gary


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

and......How about those Mets???


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Would the radials affect the towing of the trailer?


Seems I read somewhere that radials should not be used on a trailer due to side loads.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

vdub said:


> > Would the radials affect the towing of the trailer?
> 
> 
> Seems I read somewhere that radials should not be used on a trailer due to side loads.
> [snapback]53489[/snapback]​


My "05 Smokey that I traded for my OB







, came with radials on it. I would imagine if other vehicles use radials , why not a trailer???

Steve


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

ST tires come in radial and bias ply styles. Radials are the best choice of the two.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I have an appointment tomorrow morning at Les Schwab to have 5 tires and wheels put on our Outback.
I am going with radials, 8 ply-225-75-15 that are made by Kelly Springfield and will take up to 65 PSI. Each tire has a load rating of 2540 pounds per tire at the 65 PSI inflation.
It works out to be about $134.75 for each tire and wheel combination including balancing and all of the applicable taxes etc. My feelings are that it is a small price to pay considering the problems we are having with the "imported" tires and the damage that could be inflicted onto the TT caused by a blowout. Having the extra capacity on each tire will be really good thing in case of a tire failure as well.
I have always been an advocate of having really good tires on all of our vehicles and was just not aware of the amount of trouble some of us have had with the OEM tires on the Outback. Yay Outbackers.com!!

Compare the $135 wheel and tire price to $160 for a rear tire on my motorcycle!









One less thing!









Scott


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I wonder if run-flat tires would be worth the bucks -- assuming they are available for a trailer.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Scott,

That price is for a new rim and a new tire? If so, how much are just the tires?

Good luck

kevin


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Scott,
> 
> That price is for a new rim and a new tire? If so, how much are just the tires?
> 
> ...


Kevin,
The tires are $72.93 compared to the same thing in bias ply at $72.12 each. The radials have a little higher weight rating than the bias at 2540 pounds compared to 2481 for the bias ply.

I have run radials on my last two TT and think they work really good.

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very cool Scott!

What is old Les giving you in the way of wheels? Also, do know what the bolt pattern we need to get is?

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

The bolt pattern is known as 4.5 X 5, which means 4.5-inch (diameter) bolt circle and 5 lugs. This is a very common medium-size trailer pattern. Also known as "old-style Ford" pattern.

Despite what some people say about radials not good for trailers due to side loads, I believe radials to be superior to bias-ply tires.

Also, Nanco (Chinese) tires are not a bad tire, IMHO. But putting the 205-14 size and C load capacity (1760 lb) on the bigger (read heavier) Outbacks is where the trouble may start. If I had a 21RS or 23RS, I wouldn't worry about the Nancos giving out. Losing American jobs to Chinese workers is another matter, however. That sux.

Because we put 225-15, Load Range D tires on our 27RSDS, I recommend that tire for an upgrade on the bigger Outbacks. For pricing, refer to the following links:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/Sizes.jsp?ma...Marathon+Radial
http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/findTireP...&tpc=GDYTT1&tp=
I bought Marathon radials for $80 each, plus tax, in June. Looks like the price has increased since then.

Bill


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Also, Nanco (Chinese) tires are not a bad tire, IMHO. But putting the 205-14 size and C load capacity (1760 lb) on the bigger (read heavier) Outbacks is where the trouble may start.
> Bill
> [snapback]53546[/snapback]​


It makes me wonder what the dividing line is for upgrading to the 15 inch. I see on the OB website that the 5'ers and the long Sydney TT's have the 15 inch.

Maybe they (Keystone) think that only the Sydneys should have the upgraded running equipment......

Steve


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

snsgraham said:


> I have an appointment tomorrow morning at Les Schwab to have 5 tires and wheels put on our Outback.
> I am going with radials, 8 ply-225-75-15 that are made by Kelly Springfield and will take up to 65 PSI. Each tire has a load rating of 2540 pounds per tire at the 65 PSI inflation.
> It works out to be about $134.75 for each tire and wheel combination including balancing and all of the applicable taxes etc. My feelings are that it is a small price to pay considering the problems we are having with the "imported" tires and the damage that could be inflicted onto the TT caused by a blowout. Having the extra capacity on each tire will be really good thing in case of a tire failure as well.
> I have always been an advocate of having really good tires on all of our vehicles and was just not aware of the amount of trouble some of us have had with the OEM tires on the Outback. Yay Outbackers.com!!
> ...


Did you ask about trade in on your old tires and rims?? They purchased all 5 of mine for $150 when I upgraded and that took some of the sting out of the upgrade.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> cookie9933 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, Nanco (Chinese) tires are not a bad tire, IMHO.Â But putting the 205-14 size and C load capacity (1760 lb) on the bigger (read heavier) Outbacks is where the trouble may start.
> ...


For me I would say that 3 tire must support the entire trailer. If they can not do that then you have to go up in rating. They did it where 4 tires support the trailer and called it good.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Steve,

I think the dividing line is the percentage of all four tire's load capacities that you want to apply to those four tires. If you didn't see it already, read my yesterday's comments about a safety margin on trailer tires. This makes sense to me. Seems that Keystone didn't build in a lot of safety margin on its bigger Outback models, with the possible exception of Sydney or fifth wheels.

Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I just visited my local Les Schwab, and got a price of $138.65 / Tire, wheel, hardware combo.

The tires are 225/75-15 'D' rated Allied radials

The only problem is the wheels they are quoting are 15x6 chromed steel wheels. They don't look bad, but I would really prefer alloys. The problem is, the narrowest widths available for alloys is 15x7, and they claim that due to the flex in the trailers axles, this extra width can cause clearance problems. Anybody have any thoughts on this?

Also, they were recommending just getting 4 tires, and using one of the existing 14" Nancos as the spare. Anytime a salesman recommends spending less than I told him I wanted to spend, my ears perk up, so again, Any thoughts?

Since there is no direct rotating connection between the wheels on each end of a trailer axle, I imagine that it would work OK, but I wonder about driveability.

What do you think?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Doug,
I went with the white painted steel wheels, good enough for me. I also bought all five of the wheel/tire combinations just because of the possibilities with the 15" wheels. I wanted the 14" out of the picture.
I know this is most likely overkill on the 21RS but it is something I will not have sitting there in the crowded portion of the back of my head...

Scott


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

My vote is all 5 the same even the rims.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I just visited my local Les Schwab, and got a price of $138.65 / Tire, wheel, hardware combo.
> 
> The tires are 225/75-15 'D' rated Allied radials
> 
> ...


From my research alloy wheels are not rated at a very high a capacity. Also they can't handle the extreme side loads.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

OK!
Picked the TT up from Les Schwab last night and towed it the 4 miles back home. I had to adjust the hitch up one notch higher to get things back to towing spec. but that was it.
I took it out for a 45 minute drive to test the setup and see if I could notice a difference in the towing. I took it up to 65 on the freeway and on some of the washboard that I-5 has as well as some 50 MPH on hiway 99.
Now I didn't have a sway control before this change







because I have never felt one was necessary. That said, trying to induce or simulate sway with the new tires was not possible on my test run. Every time I would twitch left or right the TT would just follow the truck and not really care what I did with the steering wheel inputs.
So I guess I would say the tire/wheel switch has not changed the towing charactor of the TT for the worse. I would go out on a limb and say it was better than before with the bias ply tires and if for no other reason, just strictly peace of mind.
Being a larger diameter tire translates into less turns per mile and should make for longer tire and bearing/spindle life in the long run.

Scott

Oh and by the way, the guy's at Les Schwab suggested running 50 PSI for a start.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

snsgraham said:


> Oh and by the way, the guy's at Les Schwab suggested running 50 PSI for a start.
> [snapback]53851[/snapback]​


I would go right to the MAX of 65 psi. The reduced pressure reduces the load carrying capacity. You want the rated load of 2540 so you need to run them at 65 psi.

Did you manage to sell your old ones to them??


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good review Scott!









I'm relieved to hear the change is for the positive! Are we going to see any pictures soon?

Hopefully the bigger tires will help the MPG as well (especially if you get them up to 65 PSI).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> snsgraham said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and by the way, the guy's at Les Schwab suggested running 50 PSI for a start.
> ...


Negative on the 65 PSI for now, they are suggesting that there is not enough weight on the 21RS. I was told the tires would wear badly with too much air and not enough load. I will keep an eye on things though, right now with 50 PSI the tires do not even have a noticeable "radial squat".

Yes, I sold the old ones to them for $15 each. Not much, but they are out of my hair.

Scott


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

If you read the sidewalls of your tires you'll see the load rating depends on the pressure. My TV tires say something like "3000 lbs at 80 psi". The sticker on the door (I think) says they recommend 60 psi for "comfort" when not carrying heavy loads, or something like that.

There isn't really any noticeable difference in the "squat" at either pressure (was around 65 psi my first trip), but I'm not going to argue with the people who made the tires.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Tires that are overinflated will exhibit wear in the middle of the tread. Underinflated tires will wear at the inner and outer edges (shoulders), plus fuel milage will suffer. But I would not think that running your tires at 65 psi would constitute overinflation. At the high end of recommended pressures, fuel milage would be improved due to less rolling resistance.

Here are several links with pertinent information:

http://www.csaa.com/global/articledetail/0...06|2038,00.html

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/tir...key.jsp#maxload

Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Scott,

It looks like the new tires are about 2-3/8" larger in diameter. Are you seeing any clearance issues? I heard from Jared (Not Yet), he is getting some rubbing under the dinette slide, and thinks he will need to 'flip' the axles on his.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> our2girls said:
> 
> 
> > cookie9933 said:
> ...


I agree with you totally. Here is a question you should all ask yourselves honestly. Ever see a Japanese/Chinese/Korean driving an American car? I have seen plenty of these fine folks, and they all have ZERO qualms about buying japanese/korean cars strictly, even those who work at Ford/Chrysler/GM. They have loyalties to their own.........plenty of Americans do not, they have lots of excuses as to why they are not loyal, but no loyalty.........fact. The biggest case of hypocrisy I have seen lately, the old guy with the WWII license plate on his brand new japanese minivan, OMG!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I wouldn't call a WWII vet driving a Japanese minivan a hypocrite. Someone who is making another country stronger while making the USA weaker, yes, but not a hypocrite. That war ended 60 years ago and hopefully we have learned to get along since then.

But I understand your point about being loyal to our country and buying products made here. If people don't wake up and start buying products made in this country, it will be the USA turning into a second-rate economy. Hope it isn't too late already. Has anyone else noticed that there are more Chinese goods on the store shelves than USA-made goods? I realize this topic is suposed to be about Chinese tires on our Outbacks, but the problem is much more serious than that.

Bill


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello!

This is the topic I started last year. I believe the NANCO brand tires to be flawed. This past weekend, I had the chance to inspect my tires at the storage yard. ALL 4 tires are showing cracks in the sidewalls (BTW, all 4 tires have been covered since November.

I really wasn't expecting to purchase 4 new tires after only one year of service, but I am very CONCERNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------

